# Best MMO



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

Rate your favorite MMO.
I have recently given up on WoW after i got my 3rd account to lvl 80.
Im looking for a new one and want opinions.
Help guys!
Also, this could be a fun discussion!
James


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

3 accounts? I question my sanity with just 1. 

I voted WoW simply because that's the only one I have played.
However, I too am getting sick of it. After 3 80's and a many lower level characters, it's become mundane. 
All thats left it seems, is farm for gold/gear or quest. Just nothing left to explore anymore.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

What does MMO stand for? I know "O" is probably online.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok. Hope this counts, but for me, Need For Speed Hot Pursuit 2!


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok, sure...
technicly not an MMO, soit doesnt really count.
Yes 3 accounts, 2 were on private servers after i decided to save my money.
an MMO is "masivley multiplayer online"
James


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I voted other since Final Fantasy Online is not listed.


----------



## noobpwner777 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'd have to vote for World of Warcraft, because its the only MMO ive really played and because its pretty much the most popular....with 11 million players or whatever


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

I voted for other. FlyForFun isn't as popular as the other MMO's, but hey it's free. I only play it when I have time to waste. 

Eagerly awaiting StarGate Worlds, and StarWars Old Republic. Both should be fun MMO's.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

well the question was "like" so i voted Runescape! dont bite my head off i have my reasons... as i said in another post, its quite an amazing game, sure its geared in the direction of young teens but for a free MMO its got a large amount of interactivity, terrible stupid humor, and a very large variety of things to do, it really is just a bit of fun really, compared to the "uber pwn leets" bullS that you get in the "serious" MMOs like WoW, I gotta say i have MANY good memories on that game unlike wow where it was 90% serious, the grinding and repetitive quests put me off as well. still time spent on MMOs: WAY TOO MUCH 19 months combined


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

Good for you, everybody is entitled to thier own opinions. 
Runescape is absolutely ridiculosly fun until you get to the high 70s and have to start that annoying grind.
Good choice.
James


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

I voted other, mostly because I think its a very subjective question ;p

Personally, I am currently playing Eve Online and loving it. I have been playing MMOs for around 12/13 years now and can't say I have found any one I like best. Ones I have liked (based on the fact I have played them for a more than a few days) are:

Cabal Online
Eve Online
Lord of the Rings Online
Age of Conan (played this through beta but was put off by lag / bug issues, had potential).
Legend of Mir 2 (old 2D grinder)
Legend of Mir 3
9Dragons
Runescape
WoW
Everquest II
Dungeons and Dragons Online

I still have accounts on many of these but just haven't played them in a while, that doesn't mean to say I won't go back to them either, they are all good in their own ways.

One of the main things for me is the community, if I am playing a game with a good bunch of people that can more than makeup for a lack of graphics / storyline etc.


----------



## Trixor (Apr 20, 2009)

I voted Guildwars. 

Been playing this game for over 3 years now, and though i don't play a lot of it anymore because my schedule is tight and i have a lot of games to play, this one is still my favorite.

I'm a little disappointed in the lack of information given on the sequel, but GW is still a very good overall MMO with great graphics (which will stun you if you've only played WOW for the last four years...)

on a side note, GW is celebrating it's fourth birthday today.. 
HIP HIP HOORAY!


----------



## VMSandman (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm surprised Everquest wasn't on the poll as it is still quite a biggie...

The only ones I ever really played were WoW or Warhammer Online


----------



## dogg94 (Jul 29, 2008)

I voted LOTRO started playing it a couple months ago as a free trial and am hooked, I played everquest for 5 years up until about 4 or 5 years ago (had kids) and have been flirting with the idea of starting one up again and have been very welcomed by the play style and the ability to play very in depth as a hardcore player or to be able to come and go as needed if you don't have the standard schedule to "hardcore" it...my 2 cents hope it helps, if you go online to lotro.com you can do a free 10 day trial much the same as a lot of the other major mmorpg's


----------



## Vipervenom9 (Apr 25, 2009)

1. World of Warcraft. 
2. If I ever play anything else it is City of Heroes... trust me it is a fun game if you get into it.


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

City of heroes, I have heard of it but I didn't assume it was that popular.
Eve online is something id consider looking into.
It has an incredibly complex player run economy however, so id I was to play it i'd take it slowly.
Im suprised nobody has gone lineage 2, you may not have heard of it, but it is the second most popular MMO in the world after WoW. Its player base is mostly Asian, and I thought that there would be at least 1 person who plays it.
Ah well, I'd like a thought on it if anybody has tried it out.
James


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't think I had ever heard of Lineage 2.


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow im genually suprised


----------



## Dash-X (Jul 1, 2008)

i voted WoW...
second vote i selected, was to WARHAMMER online, but it's causing me BSODs a lot so i uninstalled that game. i rather not screw up my pc because of a game


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

LOTRO

Hands down the best MMO.

For a few reasons:

1 - It's Lord of the Rings, which really is the only reason you need 
2 - Turbine's creation of the world, characters, and equipment really capture the feeling of Middle-earth, and don't just copy from the hollywood movies
3 - Epic story - you actually get to be part of the War of the Ring
4 - Character customization - My character is not identical to ANY other character in the game
5 - Every 3 months, we get a new batch of additional content including quests, gear, new regions, skills, and fun stuff
6 - Did I mention it's Lord of the Rings? Yeah, it is.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Has anyone been brave enough to try that Shaiya game? 
http://shaiya.aeriagames.com/

Still curious about it, just afraid to risk my machine.


----------



## Wal-Mart (Apr 17, 2009)

I voted Runescape also. WOW is for people who do not no what a life is, members in rs is so much fun WOW 15$ a month rs like 5$ Most people dont like rs because they dont understand what they are doing. 11 million players? Yeah 11 million players with no lifes. WOW is based on just fighting RUnescape has quests, skills, friends and fun mini games. Screw WOW Runescape is best.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Super-D-38 said:


> Has anyone been brave enough to try that Shaiya game?
> http://shaiya.aeriagames.com/
> 
> Still curious about it, just afraid to risk my machine.


I had not heard of it until you mentioned it, lol.


----------



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

Wal-Mart said:


> I voted Runescape also. WOW is for people who do not no what a life is, members in rs is so much fun WOW 15$ a month rs like 5$ Most people dont like rs because they dont understand what they are doing. 11 million players? Yeah 11 million players with no lifes. WOW is based on just fighting RUnescape has quests, skills, friends and fun mini games. Screw WOW Runescape is best.


Made me lol. Have you played WoW? There are 1000s upon 1000s of quest in the game. Skills, there are plenty. Friends, don't all MMORPGs have these ? Sounds to me like you just have a a grudge with Blizzard.


----------



## Wal-Mart (Apr 17, 2009)

Nope, maybe I'm just a big fan of having a life. I no if i play it i'll like it get addicted then end up like you people. Regardless it takes a lot for me to get addicted to something so i doubt wow could do that.

Good luck Having no life


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Trixor said:


> I voted Guildwars.
> 
> Been playing this game for over 3 years now, and though i don't play a lot of it anymore because my schedule is tight and i have a lot of games to play, this one is still my favorite.
> 
> ...


LOL, I was looking for a post in this thread (appears as if it may have been deleted), and saw you mentioned "GW." At first, I thought you meant George Washington, until I saw Guildwars.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

I agree on the fact RS is more fun for the reasons you stated, I imagine many people find it childish as it is geared towards the young teens eg 12-13-14 years of age.



Wal-Mart said:


> then end up like you people.
> Good luck Having no life


but mate comments like that dont help your case, nor do they earn you any friends on support forums


----------



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

Wal-Mart said:


> Nope, maybe I'm just a big fan of having a life. I no if i play it i'll like it get addicted then end up like you people. Regardless it takes a lot for me to get addicted to something so i doubt wow could do that.
> 
> Good luck Having no life


Wow  I just was giving my input lol. Playing WoW casually means I have no life  bummer. Just for clarification bro, is it just WoW that means I have no life, or do all the other games I like mean that too. 
I would of never became a gamer if it meant I had no life, I got to find a way to break this to my girlfriend and my job now.........


----------



## zack11742 (Apr 27, 2009)

I voted Runescape only because that was the first MMO I ever played, It's free , and theres soooo much stuff to do. Fir a free MMO its amazing


----------



## Cheekyhalfling (May 26, 2008)

i also voted for LOTRO, i played wow for about 4 months but just didnt like the community and the lag was terrible considering the poor graphics and small maps. I reluctantly tried LOTRO but was pleasently surprised, its got the comunity where everyone wants to be Tolkien, poilte, helpful, full of knowledge. the PVP is great, at peak times, most people are normaly off on an adventure but theres nothing greater than 40 v 40 on one map.


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

Runescape is doing suprisingly well...
James


----------



## Dash-X (Jul 1, 2008)

diplexbullet said:


> i also voted for LOTRO, i played wow for about 4 months but just didnt like the community and the lag was terrible considering the poor graphics and small maps. I reluctantly tried LOTRO but was pleasently surprised, its got the comunity where everyone wants to be Tolkien, poilte, helpful, full of knowledge. the PVP is great, at peak times, most people are normaly off on an adventure but theres nothing greater than 40 v 40 on one map.


WoW has new updated graphics with some new patch... it has some good looking shadows and such now... better textures also.


----------



## zack11742 (Apr 27, 2009)

I dont play WOW but my friends do and the maps don't look very small to me diplexbullet?


----------



## Cajuns2009 (Apr 29, 2009)

Ive been playing MMORPGS for a very longtime and have played almost all of them
They all depend on what you like in MMORPGs
Everquest- is one of the creators of MMORPG's has been out forever and is a great PVE game i played everquest for 2-3 years and it was an awesome PVE game

DAOC- Probably the best PVP game that is out there however it has been out for a long time now as well and is starting to decline in population due. I has 3 realms Hibernia, Albion, and Midgard they can all compete with each other and fight to take over castles in PvP combat you can get realm ranks which increase the abilties/skill of your character, its PVE content is alright but does not compare to EQ, Vanguard or LOTRO. However its PVP is by far the best.

Lord of the Rings Online- Is a awesome PVE and PVP game has some AMAZING graphics that will blow you away it, they have a completely different PVP system then all other games ( you have the evil side "creeps" which start out instantly as level 60 and you can rank up through killing the "freeps", the freeps you have to level to 60 and then you can rank up generally the freeps are more OPed then the creeps but the creeps usually have greater numbers, there is raid to raid battles with military like stragetys that will really blow you away with how well 24 people can act togethor as 1 unit) and the community is amazing in this game

Age of Conan- I played it when it came out leveled my ranger to level 80 was extremely buggy and did not have the PvP system out, the PVE is ok, but really not up to par with other games. The graphics in this game are by far one of the best i have ever seen they are out of this world. Also if the PVP system was working and inplace when i played AOC it probably would have been an awesome game, i have heard though it is now up and running and it is a pretty good game so i might give it a second look

Eve Online- I did not play this game for long but it is definatly a game for someone patient, which is not me, however the PvP in this game is also very different from any other game and it has a really cool idea behind it

Warhammer Online-i only played this game for about a month but the PVP was pretty interesting in this game and it had good PVE content as well, if you liked WoW you will probably like this game as well, however if you are looking for something different then WOW i probably would not choose this one because they are very similar in my opinion


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I have played enough MMOs to know I won't get into any of them again. I have played EQ, Rappelz, WoW, Flyff, RF Online, R.O.S.E and many others.

The problems I see with MMOs that make me never want to pick up one again is simply the following -
1)Every expansion/update makes something outlandish that makes the last things you worked so hard to get essentially obsolete.
2)These same expansions with level increases don't improve gameplay its just more repetitive grinding to get to the newer higher levels.
3)While PVP is fun the games that don't have enough different leveling areas really just becaomse a gank fest and makes your leveling experience a bust. RF Online was a good example of a place that had too few shared areas so people just camped to kill others.
4)Games never offer any experience leveling alternatives for doing tradeskill items thus duplicating efforts to level and then make you sink more time into the trades.
5)There is such a small number of things the interactive grind "battles" do. it really just becomes a chore more than anything fun. So far the best "change" to this I have seen and its not too much of a change is the scripting of dungeons done in WoW which adds a bit of complexity.
6)MMOs will always reward the people who are in the super guilds, with the people who live at the computers and act like the typical WoW southpark episode, the most.
7)The pay for your items "free" MMOs really you can only become so good before you have to pay for the "upgrade stuff" which in itself in most cases is a rip because they always put a potential for the item to break something you are upgrading.

I know all of this is supposed to "suck users into playing longer" but in my opinion I want an MMO I can be casual in and I have yet to find one that allows just that.


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

find an mmo with a small player base that is well maintained, eg age of conan.
James


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

StumpedTechy said:


> I have played enough MMOs to know I won't get into any of them again. I have played EQ, Rappelz, WoW, Flyff, RF Online, R.O.S.E and many others.
> 
> The problems I see with MMOs that make me never want to pick up one again is simply the following -
> 1)Every expansion/update makes something outlandish that makes the last things you worked so hard to get essentially obsolete.
> ...


The MMO you're looking for is LOTRO.

1 - There are many people at level 60 still using gear that they obtained from the lvl 50 top-tier raid before Mines of Moria was introduced. That said, if there wasn't new items and gear to work towards, new content wouldn't hold as much incentive to complete.

2 - Every expansion, and even the free content updates Turbine releases every 3 months, often contain new gameplay elements. Everything from hobbies (fishing), to crafting, to new skills, to the customizable outfit system have been added since launch, and they keep adding more content.

3 - PvP has been balanced and re-balanced everytime there have been major changes on the PvE side, in order to provide an equal footing for both good and evil players. When the expansion launched in November and the level cap went up to 60, monster player characters were auto-leveled to 60 in order to maintain the balance in power. Plus, new skills are added regularly to the monster players too.

4 - Crafting is but one of the many avenues people can use to obtain gear and items. There is of course the quested gear, and also raid gear, reputation gear, rare world loot drops, and the gear you obtain from the epic storyline. Each set is designed to be roughly equivalent to each other, and there isn't one set that is 'the best' in the game. It all depends on your playstyle.

5 - Two words: Epic Story - LOTRO has incorporated an epic story that you can follow that ties in your actions to those of the books. You assist Strider and the fellowship along the way, fight with Gimli and Legolas, interact with Elrond and Glorfindel, etc... The Epic Story is something that all readers of Tolkien's books will appreciate.

6 - Again, the various methods you can use to obtain gear negate the need to belong to a 'super-guild'. You can easily solo your way to the level cap, and craft top-tier gear with little required assistance. There is plenty of content for all types of players, but the main focus of the game is the casual PvE player.

7 - 'Free-to-play' MMO's with real-world transactions are stupid. I agree with you here. If you can't earn it through your abilities in-game, I'm not interested.


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

I think ill check it out!


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

I voted WoW and Other.
I like WoW and am still a casual gamer (Read: Could never be bothered to play hours and hours and hour, so I have no character above 50), but I stil put FFXI above it in terms of story and general playability. My only gripe with FF is paying per character and the sheer amount of time it takes to get anywhere.


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

Only not free mmo i ever played was everquest 1... and it was a great experience... only got to like lvl 34 or something since i more enjoyed exploring that always grinding..


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

Runescape has a good free part. The idea of the free part is to "sample" what members will benifit from. 
What this basically means is that you get access to around half of the skills. This does, however, include all of the combat skills, which keeps the fun into the game even if you choose not to become a member.
The price, at $5US a month, is also very low considering the cost of other MMO's, such as World of Warcraft.
James


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

werent the graphics horrible in runescape..


----------



## kauley (Apr 23, 2009)

try runescape,it was good until i compleated it.this is one step closer(better)to WoW


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

LOL Jones... You do know your doing the equivilent of dangling a crack pipe in front of a junkie right? Must say nooooooooooooooo


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

StumpedTechy said:


> LOL Jones... You do know your doing the equivilent of dangling a crack pipe in front of a junkie right? Must say nooooooooooooooo


Hehehe...

Take another hit.... one more won't hurt.....




























Seriously, it's simply an amazing game. Exceptionally well done. :up:


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

Jones, im sure that first screenshot id oblivion...


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

is*


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

gatewaypc700 said:


> Jones, im sure that first screenshot is oblivion...


Nope, it really is Rivendell.

Pretty much everyone I've talked to who's made it there was amazed the first time they rode down the path in to Rivendell. It's astounding.


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

naa those pictures arent oblivion.. oblivion had better graphics... 
that balrog looked scary as hell.. RUN!!!


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Of course they allow you to play Balrog right?


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

Jones, those graphics are amazing!


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

Heh, yeah, they are. 

That's not even at maxed out settings, either. I took those shots before I upgraded to my current hardware. Now, playing in DX10 and with everything cranked up, it's breathtaking.

I'll take a screenshot somewhere in Lothlorien this weekend, and post it here.


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

oh come on those graphics were not so great.... check out my 2 year old oblivion screenshot thread for good graphics... and even those arent as good as oblivion itself due to image format, although its very close.
http://forums.techguy.org/games/511847-oblivion-screenshot-thread.html


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

PEP said:


> oh come on those graphics were not so great.... check out my 2 year old oblivion screenshot thread for good graphics... and even those arent as good as oblivion itself due to image format, although its very close.
> http://forums.techguy.org/games/511847-oblivion-screenshot-thread.html


You're comparing apples to oranges here, friend. I dare you to find me an MMO with graphics that are equivalent to a non-online RPG.

You can't.

The system resources are far too high when you start talking about the number of player-controlled characters that need to be rendered, all the different texture variations, and environmental effects.

As far as MMO's are concerned (the topic of this thread) LOTRO has the best I've ever seen. By far.

Here's some examples of high-res screenshots from in-game:

http://forums.lotro.com/showthread.php?t=257094

and

http://forums.lotro.com/showthread.php?t=264506

IMO - These are better than Oblivion (yes, I've played it, so I know how good it 'was').


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

well i havent played that many mmo's so i wouldnt know. 
Those screenshots do look nice but using a few mods i could make oblivion look better. Then again it is comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

PEP said:


> well i havent played that many mmo's so i wouldnt know.
> Those screenshots do look nice but using a few mods i could make oblivion look better. Then again it is comparing apples to oranges.


It's mostly due to the 'massively' part of the MMO genre. When you get a group of 6 people together (standard fellowship size), then have to also render all the enemies you're encountering (many times it can easily be 10 or more), all the particle effects and attack animations, plus the environment and atmospheric details, AND any other player-controlled characters that happen to be in the area, you're suddenly dealing with far more items to render than what you'd encounter at any given time in Oblivion.

Oblivion had great graphics, no doubt. The textures were well done, and the lighting effects were gorgeous. Not to mention the quality of the water effects. But there's just not as much stuff going on during the gameplay as there is in an MMO like LOTRO.


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

i agree that its harder to make an mmo look great. For single player games like oblivion though, mods could fix everything!!


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

MMO's are very hard to make look even slightly good, because of the need for SSP (server side processing.)
I think that, considering runescape is almost 100% SSP, it has done a great job of its graphics, even if they are "crap"!
James


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

Didnt everquest 2 have great graphics??


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

now that i think about it... what do things like textures have to do with the actual server. Dont they all load from the computer of the user and so would not affect everyone else?? so potentially they could be of a very high quality..


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

That would limit the game to those with good computers and very high speed internet.
James


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

The textures do load from the local machine. The performance issue comes from so many different textures being needed for the countless variations that you encounter wherever you go. Every time someone has a different piece of armor, weapon, or even facial appearance, new textures need to be loaded.

In games like oblivion, faces, textures, clothing, and armor styles are reused very often, so it cuts down drastically on the total number of textures in-game.

In addition, Gateway is right mentioning the server-side processing issue. This also causes a performance issue that doesn't occur in solo RPG's.


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

gatewaypc700 said:


> That would limit the game to those with good computers and very high speed internet.
> James


but thats why theres an option for low medium or high quality....


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

Jones said:


> The textures do load from the local machine. The performance issue comes from so many different textures being needed for the countless variations that you encounter wherever you go. Every time someone has a different piece of armor, weapon, or even facial appearance, new textures need to be loaded.
> 
> In games like oblivion, faces, textures, clothing, and armor styles are reused very often, so it cuts down drastically on the total number of textures in-game.
> 
> In addition, Gateway is right mentioning the server-side processing issue. This also causes a performance issue that doesn't occur in solo RPG's.


but do textures affect server side processing issues?


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

PEP said:


> but do textures affect server side processing issues?


Probably not, but I can't say with certainty.


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

Well either way..... Play games!!


----------



## Escobar (Aug 29, 2004)

wow, cant believe no one here referred to Ultima Online....legendary game.
I played WoW for a few years, but I still remember better times with Ultima.


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

tried to played it.. mad complicated..


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> Originally Posted by PEP
> but do textures affect server side processing issues?
> 
> Probably not, but I can't say with certainty


The servers do get a little load from sending the client information on what to display but its not like the processing that is on the client side at all.

A good example is to take a 3d rending program PEP if you take a 3d rendering program and you load a small 3d file it takes a short amount of time the larger and more intricate it gets the longer it takes to load and the more choppy it may be when rotating.

In an MMO its the same thing as people group together, in cities or in large raids, this multiplies and makes it harder for your machine to process. This is why people who have poor graphics cards in MMOs don't like raids. As you gather together more people your card gets slower in the processing. Usually the MMO client allows you to dumb down the effects a bit but these days it is pretty much purely for the graphics cards sake.

A perfect example is when on an MMO and the server diconnects but it does not kick you off the client have you ever been able to move around and still see scenery? I have on occassion, and the reason for this is the client is what is processing the graphics which are all client side.


----------



## Chrismichael (Jul 27, 2008)

"I voted WoW simply because that's the only one I have played.
However, I too am getting sick of it. After 3 80's and a many lower level characters, it's become mundane. 
All thats left it seems, is farm for gold/gear or quest. Just nothing left to explore anymore."

Dude Ulduar? It's amazing and kinda challenging.


----------



## djmayne2001 (May 14, 2009)

i think theres a couple missing but world of warcraft is just too good. Its so in depth.


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

StumpedTechy said:


> The servers do get a little load from sending the client information on what to display but its not like the processing that is on the client side at all.
> 
> A good example is to take a 3d rending program PEP if you take a 3d rendering program and you load a small 3d file it takes a short amount of time the larger and more intricate it gets the longer it takes to load and the more choppy it may be when rotating.
> 
> ...


i see ur point.


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, world of warcraft isnt too good at all. Try playing on a private server. If you get past the small glitches, some of the added content is so good its amazing Blizzard hasnt caught on. Also, in the private servers, the GM's run special events, such as arenas, that are AWESOME!! The GM's are social and even compete in events themselves! If you havent played on a private server, give it a go.

Id suggest trying to play a game such as runescape if your computer hasn't got anything on the processing side. The best thing I found about that game is the CONSTANT updates, and it doesnt take up ANY HDD space if you exclude the small amount for temporary internet files.

James


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

Blizzard does tons of intricate special events. Also, GMs are not allowed to participate much in order to prevent favoritism and other things.
It's also worth noting that playing on Private servers is against the ToS and ILLEGAL. Please don't advocate illegal practices on the forum.


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh come on.. its only private servers...


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

Umm.... as long as they remain FREE, which they do, it is not illegal to have a private server. Most of them have deals with Blizzard to promote the real game. The only way for these servers to get money legally is by advertising and donations. I will stand by this, as I have been interested in it for a long time after seing a Blizzard ad on a private server that I was playing on. 
James


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

That's a common misconception. It is against the ToS and illegal because they are providing a pay service for free. Blizzard has taken these servers to court before. This really isn't the place to debate this, though.


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

private servers ftw though...


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

To any private server advocates...

wow-
http://www.wow.com/2008/12/05/blizzard-legal-targets-private-servers/
and BTW I know all the private servers list their things as DONATIONS
flyff -
http://en.kioskea.net/faq/sujet-2577-flyff-private-servers-and-legality
Lineage -
http://en.kioskea.net/faq/sujet-2480-lineage-ii-private-servers-and-legal-constraints

and the list goes on -

Once a private server becomes big enough for "The Man" to care then its all over with. Legalities aside Blizzard (and other companies) could keep any private server owner in court till their eyes fell out of their sockets. This arguement/counterarguement has been going on since the inception of the MMORPG and the people who have wanted to make private servers... The main thing to remember is EVEN with media you have PAID for and a developed GAME you have paid for. The intellectual properties of the company still reside to the company and by using private servers your violating their terms.

The reason most people don't care and play private servers anyways is MMO Operators will never go as granualar as to go after all the people who connect to the private server. The operators just want to squash the big bug they see as intrusive.

Now it would be interesting if an MMO could shut down a private server and get IP information of the users who used the private servers.... Would they then become like the RIAA is now with copyrights infringements?


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

Thank you for the information, Techy.


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok,
look up wowlegacy and wowscape two very big private servers that have deals with blizzard and endorse the actual game.

I apologise for discussing this information if it is illegal, but I will stand firm that legacy and scape at least are not illegal.

Now, can we get back to the topic of MMO's!
James


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

I've been playing Age of Conan lately, and I must say I am pretty hooked. It seems fairly graphic intensive, but it handles things pretty differently, and makes for a different experience. I'm enjoying the battle system, though I wish there were more skills. I find the dance stance amuzing, as well. It doesn't actually do much, though. It's even more unique by the fact that parts of the game are done multiplayer, and other parts are, in fact completely single player. I'm only just starting, but this seems pretty innovative to me.
I've also played a few others of the "Free" MMOs, but frankly, I don't want to spend piles of cash in order to get good items. If I wanted to do that, I'd buy gold/gil or a powerleveler.
I also play FFXI on occasion and have picked that up again recently.

Re WoWLegacy: To quote their own site, "wowlegacy.net is in no way related to, or endorsed by Blizzard Entertainment." Hell, read the ToS, it forbids people associated with Blizzard from even entering the site.
Re WoWScape: They claim to have won a lawsuit against Blizzard, but balk at providing proof. Same thing with blocking people associated with Blizzard from even entering the site. Add on top of that, they've been hacked numerous times, resulting in account information (including credit card into) being stolen among other things. Finally, to get the best items, you have to donate sound like other "free" MMOs out there? Yeah, they definately don't make a profit.


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

well maplestory may be a kiddy game and all that but its actually enjoyable to just explore... kind of makes the grinding not so bad..


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

PEP said:


> well maplestory may be a kiddy game and all that but its actually enjoyable to just explore... kind of makes the grinding not so bad..


I've been debating playing it, but most of the "free" MMOs seem to have very similar bases. Capturing pets and all that. Is this one any different? What is the premise behind it? Is there anything unique about it? Something that stands out?

I just remembered, I played Rappelz a little while back (before I switched to Vista and couldn't get it to run), and it was actually very nice. It had a lot of PVP, if you're interested in that. The quests and story weren't amazing at first, but got a little better when you got further. But the graphics were great for a free game. Actually wouldn't run on the family Dell with the integrated graphics.


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

I think that the Fallout MMO project Interplay is working on will be a good realease if it ever gets to market. I hope it does, I loved fallout 3 and would love to play an MMO based around the Capital Wasteland and more of Post-Apocaliptic USA!
James


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

I haven't played Fallout but hopefully if they do get it released then Descent4 may continue getting worked on.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I couldn't get into the 2d aspect of maplestory.

Rappelz is great until you get to about level 60 or so.... After that its just a DARNED grind. I left due to the pains I had with it. You could grind for hours and only get 1/4th a level at 60. I had tons of pets and they were good the problem is the interface only allowed you to have 2 with you at a time so you had to choose carefully the one you wanted with you.

Also the quests DRY up once you are in your 50s. If you were a quester like me you were down to like 1 quest per level after 55.

Lastly the pets basically BIT until you had them levels ALOT higher than yourselves. (I think they gimped the pets a bit after I left there was talks about pets being not as effective if you put it on alot lower char) I loved the evolutions of the pets but trying to grind the pets up was insane (pets get a percentage of your exps but only if you had them out as you fought) and as you may guess your pet died in ALL boss attacks so it never got good exps from big battles.

The taming of the pets was the worst... you had these cards you grind in a spot for WEEKS (not hours) and then you have to find another player to tame the pet (because your pet taming skill sucks) and then you see the failed tame and the card you got goes POOF. I was so ticked when I lost 3 of my Angel cards (at the time when there was only 1 Angel on the server).

Tier 1 is NPC buyable Basics: Pantera, Tortus, Poultry

Tier 2 Drop only or "Excommons" (where Commons back in epic 3): Orc, Skeleton, Yeti, Blue pixie, Red pixie, Siren

Tier 3 "Uncommons": Salamander, Hawkman

Tier 4 Rares: Angel, Kentauros

I had all of the tier 1 and tier 2s and had failures on ALL of my tier 3s and 4s (which I got about 20 of them in total)

I left after epic 4 just got started. Between the fact the cards ALWAYS failed on tier 3s and 4s for me and the fact that you have to pay RL money to upgrade your items it just got too much to try and keep up with others.


----------



## ketsueki13 (Jun 13, 2004)

That's a good review on Rappelz. I never got very high level, so I didn't realize it turned out like that.


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

ketsueki13 said:


> I've been debating playing it, but most of the "free" MMOs seem to have very similar bases. Capturing pets and all that. Is this one any different? What is the premise behind it? Is there anything unique about it? Something that stands out?
> 
> I just remembered, I played Rappelz a little while back (before I switched to Vista and couldn't get it to run), and it was actually very nice. It had a lot of PVP, if you're interested in that. The quests and story weren't amazing at first, but got a little better when you got further. But the graphics were great for a free game. Actually wouldn't run on the family Dell with the integrated graphics.


I dont know anything about capturing pets in that game. Sure theres a feature to buy a pet using real cash but i dont give a crap about that. What i like about the game is that the fighting is real time and you're the one controlling every move so you dont just sit back and watch the fight. The only game where it was ok was KOTOR, which is a great game .
Anyway maplestory is quite fun actually, but before you play its a must to read a guide for whatever class youd want to choose cause stats are everything in the game.. if you mess up like 4 points or something youre character is messed up, i had to remake my lvl 26 because of messing up my stats. My second character though is way more powerful. good game good game....


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

gatewaypc700 said:


> I think that the Fallout MMO project Interplay is working on will be a good realease if it ever gets to market. I hope it does, I loved fallout 3 and would love to play an MMO based around the Capital Wasteland and more of Post-Apocaliptic USA!
> James


interplay lost the project as far as i remember. Bethesda took it back.


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

StumpedTechy said:


> I couldn't get into the 2d aspect of maplestory.
> 
> Rappelz is great until you get to about level 60 or so.... After that its just a DARNED grind. I left due to the pains I had with it. You could grind for hours and only get 1/4th a level at 60. I had tons of pets and they were good the problem is the interface only allowed you to have 2 with you at a time so you had to choose carefully the one you wanted with you.
> 
> ...


sounds like a horrible game...


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

Agreed


----------

